# analog audio to VGA adapters?



## tiggers97 (May 13, 2008)

I'd like to add a small display in my video closet to allow me to view movie menus and equipment setup menus without having to turn on the projector. I don't care about size, or video quality. Just so long as the text is legible and I can navigate is all I really care about. I wanted to keep the cost low since it is something more of a luxary and wouldn't be used very often.

Originally, I thought of picking up a used LCD computer monitor at Goodwill for ~$20-40. They are mostly 3:4, and as small at 14", but for me that would be ideal and fit my needs perfectly. The only problem is most of them are VGA only, although I do occasionally see some with additional DVI inputs.

My main dilemma is how to economically connect my mostly analog video equipment (composite, component, or s-video) to output to a VGA connection. I understand they are two different technologies. But I'm hoping an economical solution is out there.

At first I did found some solutions, but they were very $$$$$. Recently I ran across this on ebay. Does anyone have any experience with this devise? Or any other recommendations?


----------



## wgmontgomery (Jun 9, 2011)

I do not have any 1st hand experience with this particular device, but most converters like this are fine for the use intended (viewing menus, etc.); Sony (??) made an LCD display for their PS2/PS3 that could be used to play games OR see the menus. I, too, have thought of adding a small monitor since so much of the new equipment on the market requires one to access the on-screen menu to even play a CD. 

You could also check Amazon and Parts express; both should have a similar product, but the one linked in your post should work just fine.


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

Well you have a couple of options, Ive personally used both these solutions for the same purpose you seek. 

First is a VGA breakout cable like this, should drive an older VGA monitor just fine.

Second is a small standard definition LCD monitor with a composite input, hard to come by if seeking smaller than 13" but there is this 8.5" Artec available on Amazon.


----------

